# Do you put a foal slip on a newborn almost straight away?



## kerilli (24 May 2011)

I was taught to do this, but i do worry that if a foal tries to get away when i'm handling/fussing it, because the slip is there i'll hold it, and risk doing some damage (behind ears for e.g.) So, do you put a slip on, and keep it on, or not bother, and just rely on an arm around the front end to keep the foal still (where possible!) if it is a bit feisty?
Thankyou.
Still waiting for my enormous mare to drop, and getting over-analytical i think!


----------



## Spring Feather (24 May 2011)

I put leather foal slips on the day after the foals are born.


----------



## Sportznight (24 May 2011)

Day one, without fail.  Never lead or handle from one until they are at least a month old.


----------



## sallyf (24 May 2011)

We leave ours a couple of days .
They get handled and taken out to the field just holding them.
They dont seem to fuss then when we put them on .
Dont like to over do ours the first day.


----------



## dianchi (24 May 2011)

Ive put mine on today (after finding one tiny eno!) she is now day 2!


----------



## Gucci_b (24 May 2011)

Day 2 for me also, and i never leave it on in the field.


----------



## Thistle (24 May 2011)

Kerilli, are you thinking of diving in there, putting a slip on and dragging the reluctant foal out?


----------



## Simsar (24 May 2011)

sallyf said:



			We leave ours a couple of days .
They get handled and taken out to the field just holding them.
They dont seem to fuss then when we put them on .
Dont like to over do ours the first day.
		
Click to expand...

Agree ^^^^^^^^^  we use a stable rubber (t towel) for the first few days/week.  

Mine have them on 24/7 and *always leather* Simon's don't wear them, but All of our foals are catchable/handable.


----------



## kerilli (24 May 2011)

Thistle said:



			Kerilli, are you thinking of diving in there, putting a slip on and dragging the reluctant foal out?
		
Click to expand...

Haha nearly! very tempting. i'll sit by her bum with a packet of polos waving them around if that'll help, too...
Yes, i have a very old leather foal slip, it's been on 6 already so is very nicely weakened.  

Thanks everyone.


----------



## scrappydoo1 (24 May 2011)

Hi i put mine on about day 2 also but dont lead off it put arms round foal


----------



## RuthnMeg (24 May 2011)

At the stud, a leather slip goes on about day 5, until then they are 'cuddled' to be led! Works well I think.


----------



## JanetGeorge (24 May 2011)

kerilli said:



			I was taught to do this, but i do worry that if a foal tries to get away when i'm handling/fussing it, because the slip is there i'll hold it, and risk doing some damage (behind ears for e.g.) So, do you put a slip on, and keep it on, or not bother, and just rely on an arm around the front end to keep the foal still (where possible!) if it is a bit feisty?
		
Click to expand...

I normally don't boher until foal is 4-5 days old.  I lead with a t-towel around the neck and a bum rope (my foals are big - arm in front and behind knackers my back!)

Once I put a foal slip on I lead with the leadrope around the neck - and the bum rope - so I still have control but DON'T pull on the head!  Foal gets used to the foal slip, and over the next few weeks I let it feel a little leading pressure on it - while still keeping the leadrope round neck for main control.

If a foal feels a pull on the foal slip before he has been carefully trained to it, chances are he'll go up and over!  There is a strict rule on our yard:  'If a foal goes over, you'd bloody better well be underneath it!'


----------



## kerilli (24 May 2011)

thanks everyone. that's a good adage, JanetGeorge.  
i've never had a foal go over, but it's so long since i bred a foal (6 yrs) i can hardly remember what i used to do! certainly i just let foal follow mum to go anywhere (no roads etc obv!) and only held the slip lightly to fuss the foal etc. by the sounds of it i'd better not even do that for the first month, teatowel round the neck is a great idea.


----------



## Touchwood (24 May 2011)

Ours all wear leather slips from approx one week old.  From day one they are 'led' with mare handler having an arm round the chest, and helper guiding the foal from behind.  We NEVER just let the foals wander around, they are taught to 'lead' next to mum from day one.
Once the slip is on, over the course of a few days, we gradually introduce a small amount of pressure until you can lead off the slip.  We have helpers behind at all times until the foal knows to walk out nicely, so you never have to put pressure on.  If a foal ever goes to step back and you don't have a helper - you step back, get behind the girth line and flick the quarters with your toe - don't ever pull, they should always be driven from behind.  

Teaching a foal to lead properly is the single most important thing it will ever learn, and if done correctly from day one you will never have a problem.


----------



## Pony_Puzz (25 May 2011)

Judging from all these comments it looks like I'll be needing to spend a good few hours trying to be able to put my arms around my little filly every day/trying to get a foal slip on her. Unfortunately I can only just about grab her to cradle her and then she jumps around/tries to kick so I'm assuming persistance will be the key to this? (I'm the only one who can hold onto her when shes jumping all over the place)


----------



## kerilli (25 May 2011)

Touchwood, I know that that's the ideal but since I handle all my mares and foals on my own, they have to just follow the mare because I simply can't try to lead both when the foal's tiny - one hand on a rope from the front is obv not a good idea.  I teach them to lead a little later and have never had a problem.


----------



## Touchwood (25 May 2011)

Look at Janet's bum rope idea Kerrili - its something you can then do on your own if you don't have helpers.
Its fine if you have a very easy foal - or one that will always follow mum....but the more er...independant  ones will a. be wild if you leave them that long, and you'll have an almighty fight or b. foalie will wander off, then panic, as will mare, which can get very dangerous.


----------



## Tempi (25 May 2011)

Mine have both had foal slips on from about 5 days old.  I handle Paris in the stable using hers and she will stand calmly when i get hold of it to fuss her etc.


----------



## PorkChop (25 May 2011)

I don't worry too much - I may put on and off a slip when they are a few days old but certainly would not leave it on in the field.  I don't have any help so until they go out 24/7 they will follow the mare in and out to the field. 

I also don't worry too much about teaching them to lead, it would be something I would do quietly nearer weaning to be honest.  I would spend time fussing them etc when in the stable so they are comfortable with being touched and handled, but if they needed restraining I would use a towel round the chest and my arm round the bum.

Of course there are circumstances where foals need to be taught to lead - going back to stud/showing etc, but for me it is something I like to teach over a greater period of time x


----------



## jennygw (25 May 2011)

As a first timer at foal owning - this is a great thread for me as I'm DEFINATLY learning on the job! Foaly is in a leather foal slip & is accepting that fine - on turnout he is so desperate to get going so he's quite a slippery little sucker to keep hold of! I am leading him as close to my friend who is leading Mum with one hand around the front & one round his bum. He's quite brave & likes to be in front which seems to stop the leaping etc.  I lead him across another enclosed empty field to get to their turnout, & have to say I've lost him a few times on the way out.  I'm getting a lot of 'friendly advice' on what to do - but am I right to just keep scooping him back up & trying again? He's a big boy & I don't want him to get too naughty!! I'm pretty sure practice will make perfect (ish!) for both of us!! Any thoughts?


----------



## TallyHo123 (25 May 2011)

I waited about 5 days with mine (3 years ago) and 'cuddled' to lead. I never used the slip for a while.


----------



## Maesfen (25 May 2011)

Pony_Puzz said:



			Judging from all these comments it looks like I'll be needing to spend a good few hours trying to be able to put my arms around my little filly every day/trying to get a foal slip on her. Unfortunately I can only just about grab her to cradle her and then she jumps around/tries to kick so I'm assuming persistance will be the key to this? (I'm the only one who can hold onto her when shes jumping all over the place)
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I think the sooner you get to grips with this, so much the better, the foals getting a bit old now for you not being able to touch and catch it IMV.  Ideally, even before turnout, you should be able to touch the foal all over gently.  In your case, with a friend holding the mare (in the stable) block off a corner of the box so foal can't go forward and herd the foal into the small corner that has been formed.  Warn the friend to not allow the foal to push past them, they must stand firm and then you start scratching the foal's bum then further forward.  You mustn't let it run back and out of that small section and if you stand as close as possible then you have less danger of a kick.  Talk nicely but firmly to it, don't raise your voice and just keep scratching going further along each time.  It'll soon come but there will be a time when you'll need to be much firmer than you are now and the longer you leave it, the stronger the foal will be with the possibility of it going tits up if it gets away from you.
I like a hand towel around the neck and hand on the bum method before I would ever try leading it properly and I will never lead a foal with a clipped rope, so dangerous if it gets away from you, far better a soft rope with no fittings at all that can slide to the ground if they stood on it than something that can wrapped around their legs and snagged on something.


----------



## hayinamanger (25 May 2011)

I put a foal slip on them on day 1, start handing their legs, pick feet up and start leading.  I use a towel round the neck and a thick soft lead rope round their bums until they start getting the hang of it.  Never had a foal on the floor.


----------



## domane (10 April 2012)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but please may I ask why a foal slip needs to be leather if a foal is not to be turned out in it?

Also, apologies if this may seem like a numpty question but I'm a rookie and eager to learn - AND get it right - as my newly-acquired mare is now at day 330!

Many thanks


----------



## Toast (10 April 2012)

Domane, in answer to your question, always leather as nylon ones do not snap should the foal inevitably get its head stuck somewhere!!

I put mine on otti on day 1, though we stuck to the old fashioned 2 person hugging method in regards to leading until he learnt to follow the mare, then we clipped a leadrope on just so he knew the score. We never really had a problem halter breaking him!


----------



## Arabelle (10 April 2012)

Domane, I couldn't get a leather foal slip small enough.  Nylon is fine if you never leave the foal unsupervised in it, which I never did.  Mine was out 24/7 from day one and 2 or 3 times a day I would catch her (rugby tackle the first few days) put foal slip on, love and scratch, remove foal slip & let go.

She is now 9 months and comes scampering over in the field & puts her nose down into the headcollar, so it all worked out fine.  Many roads lead to Rome

I never turn anything out in a headcollar, whether leather or nylon - not worth the risk, for me. 

I also used a tea towel round the neck to get used to leading.


----------



## Laafet (10 April 2012)

As I said on the other post, ours all have a head collar on within hours, we don't/won't use a slip, they all lead within a week, but that said they are not dragged, there is always someone following them up.


----------



## kerilli (10 April 2012)

always leather, if they have anything on at all unsupervised. make sure it stays snug down the sides of the face (i have to tape my foal slip smaller with duct tape for a few weeks usually) and check daily (they grow surprisingly fast!) my foal slip is rigged to break very easily...
if it's not snug down the sides of the face and they do that delightful 'scratch side of head with back foot' thing... and their little pointy hoof slips through the loose headcollar...
i've heard of a foal breaking its leg like that. 
sorry to be an alarmist but they are SO precious and SO stupid...


----------



## domane (11 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			sorry to be an alarmist but they are SO precious and SO stupid...
		
Click to expand...

Please don't apologise, I'd rather be warned of all the dangers than go in blind.  I've had youngsters before (as young as new weanlings) so I know how daft they can be from that age, just not a newborn before.....  thanks


----------



## Amymay (11 April 2012)

No.  There's generally no need.


----------



## Imogen Rose (11 April 2012)

our foals wuld tie up quietly within a week, then lead within two to three. they learnt not to pull the rope from standing tied, and i would always flick thier bum if they stopped to ensure they are driven from behind, and never pulled from the front. they were never turned out with a headcollar tho.


----------



## kerilli (11 April 2012)

Imogen Rose said:



			our foals wuld tie up quietly within a week, then lead within two to three. they learnt not to pull the rope from standing tied, and i would always flick thier bum if they stopped to ensure they are driven from behind, and never pulled from the front. they were never turned out with a headcollar tho.
		
Click to expand...

i would never never never tie up a foal, for any possible reason. if they get spooked and try to pull back they could do a LOT of damage to themselves. i don't teach them to tie up until much much later.


----------



## Amymay (11 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			i would never never never tie up a foal, for any possible reason. if they get spooked and try to pull back they could do a LOT of damage to themselves. i don't teach them to tie up until much much later.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  Hugely dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Sportznight (11 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			i would never never never tie up a foal, for any possible reason. if they get spooked and try to pull back they could do a LOT of damage to themselves. i don't teach them to tie up until much much later.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!!!


----------



## vicijp (11 April 2012)

Sportznight said:



			Ditto!!!
		
Click to expand...

And me! What a mentalist!
 But then I never ever teach a horse to tie up, just to stand still.
In response to OP, usually put a slip on day after they are born, they wear it to be bear hugged/wrestled to the field, take it off, then repeat when brought in. Doing this for the fortnight until they live out full time, I find it is enough for them to be good as gold when you want to lead them, but I would never put pressure on the head until they are a good few months old.


----------



## Imogen Rose (11 April 2012)

why would yo never tie? none of them have ever ever been injured, they just learn to be patient.


----------



## kerilli (11 April 2012)

Imogen Rose said:



			why would yo never tie? none of them have ever ever been injured, they just learn to be patient.
		
Click to expand...

because if they don't 'learn to be patient' they will very easily break their neck fighting. foals are SO reactive and will almost invariably struggle to get away and probably not understand that they need to stop fighting to get comfy again. years ago a friend's foal killed itself when it caught its headcollar, scratching on something unbreakable in the field. 
my farrier shoes for gypsies, he says all theirs are tied up very short and tight (and unbreakably) for trimming from a young age. those that fight break their necks. 
i've read this about Western horses too, how they teach them to stop dead the moment their reins touch the floor (huge concrete block sunk in the ground with a metal loop on it, tie reins or rope to loop). one in x horses will fight and break its neck. if you have hundreds of horses maybe 1 or 2 are expendable, but none of mine are.

the thought of tying a foal up makes me go absolutely cold.


----------



## Laafet (11 April 2012)

We might but a head collar on shortly after birth but we don't tie up until they are in yearling prep. There is no need for this, as for those that think there is not need for a head collar until older, it is far easier to microchip, restrain for the farrier etc with one on and the older they are the more traumatic it is for them if they've never worn one before.


----------



## Imogen Rose (11 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			because if they don't 'learn to be patient' they will very easily break their neck fighting. foals are SO reactive and will almost invariably struggle to get away and probably not understand that they need to stop fighting to get comfy again. years ago a friend's foal killed itself when it caught its headcollar, scratching on something unbreakable in the field. 
my farrier shoes for gypsies, he says all theirs are tied up very short and tight (and unbreakably) for trimming from a young age. those that fight break their necks. 
i've read this about Western horses too, how they teach them to stop dead the moment their reins touch the floor (huge concrete block sunk in the ground with a metal loop on it, tie reins or rope to loop). one in x horses will fight and break its neck. if you have hundreds of horses maybe 1 or 2 are expendable, but none of mine are.

the thought of tying a foal up makes me go absolutely cold.
		
Click to expand...

No hose is expendable, certainly none that I have cared for. 
can you give me an example of a foal specifically breaking thier neck from being tied? i dont mean from going over backwards, falling down or hitting thier head on something. The trainer that I work closely with has 55 years experience; breeding 20 foals a year and usualy having a heard of 100 or so. none of his foals have ever been hurt from tying. 
I have seen horses flip over when the string holding them breaks when theyre at the point of no return in a rear. That will cause a horse damage irrespective of age. Trying to something solid as a foal helps to ensure this dosent happen as a 16hh tank.
everyone has thier view, I just havent seen any evidence of injury when correct equipment is used and the foal in a safe environment and supervised.


----------



## Laafet (11 April 2012)

When I worked in Oz, they tied up the TB foals at weaning, it was one of the most horrific practices I have ever seen. I didn't agree with weaning in the box anyway but nevertheless it was the tying up that really got me and this is big professional multinational operation. Foals there had broken their necks panicking so yes it does happen. I don't really see why a foal would need to be tied up, they don't stray far from mum until quite old and ours are either in the box or in the field.


----------



## Imogen Rose (12 April 2012)

Laafet said:



			When I worked in Oz, they tied up the TB foals at weaning, it was one of the most horrific practices I have ever seen. I didn't agree with weaning in the box anyway but nevertheless it was the tying up that really got me and this is big professional multinational operation. Foals there had broken their necks panicking so yes it does happen. I don't really see why a foal would need to be tied up, they don't stray far from mum until quite old and ours are either in the box or in the field.
		
Click to expand...

Thankou having actual evidence; I can see that tying up a foal to wean it is a situation for disaster. But when the foal is tied quietly next to its mother and theyre both eating hay i really cant see the problem. 
If i had seen some of the horrific things people have described i may feel the same way; but i still hink that done responsibly and carefully there is no harm.


----------

